# My OCD symptoms



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey everyone. The past few weeks i've noticed some ocd along with my depersonalization and derealization. OCD usually stems from fear. in my case, that fear is having depersonalization or derealization worse. I'm afraid to eat, if i see a mark on a plate or a fork i won't use it. This is because i think it has drugs in it or on it. Also, i constantly check my eyes in the mirror to make sure that im not high, even though i know im not. i have to look at myself the right way in the mirror so my eyes look ok before i can be ok. also, i have shortness of breath because i am afraid that i am breathing in weed or some other drug. if i smell something i panic and move away from it. This is all driving me fucking nuts. Just wanted to share my expierience and if anyone can relate. Maybe we can get a little discussion going on this topic. thanks


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

guitarpwner said:


> Hey everyone. The past few weeks i've noticed some ocd along with my depersonalization and derealization. OCD usually stems from fear. in my case, that fear is having depersonalization or derealization worse. I'm afraid to eat, if i see a mark on a plate or a fork i won't use it. This is because i think it has drugs in it or on it. Also, i constantly check my eyes in the mirror to make sure that im not high, even though i know im not. i have to look at myself the right way in the mirror so my eyes look ok before i can be ok. also, i have shortness of breath because i am afraid that i am breathing in weed or some other drug. if i smell something i panic and move away from it. This is all driving me fucking nuts. Just wanted to share my expierience and if anyone can relate. Maybe we can get a little discussion going on this topic. thanks


I am glad you are bringing this up. I can relate in many ways. Just a little background on me, I was diagnosed with GAD and had DP many years ago. That has gone away. I, then developed panic disorder, and then again very, very strong DP. I now also have some OCD symptoms. My OCD symptoms have to do with more developing a serious illness, both mental or physical. I believe it to be a version of OCD because even when I get reassurance from doctors, I still believe I have it. I also have obsessions of losing control and hurting people. I can understand you. I would also like to discuss these types of symptoms with you or with anyone else.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

guitarpwner said:


> Hey everyone. The past few weeks i've noticed some ocd along with my depersonalization and derealization. OCD usually stems from fear. in my case, that fear is having depersonalization or derealization worse. I'm afraid to eat, if i see a mark on a plate or a fork i won't use it. This is because i think it has drugs in it or on it. Also, i constantly check my eyes in the mirror to make sure that im not high, even though i know im not. i have to look at myself the right way in the mirror so my eyes look ok before i can be ok. also, i have shortness of breath because i am afraid that i am breathing in weed or some other drug. if i smell something i panic and move away from it. This is all driving me fucking nuts. Just wanted to share my expierience and if anyone can relate. Maybe we can get a little discussion going on this topic. thanks


I can most certainly relate. I bet you also had trouble writing this post too???
I recommend you find some good meds. They really do help. My OCD has settled down a lot.
Hang in there buddy


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

guitarpwner said:


> Hey everyone. The past few weeks i've noticed some ocd along with my depersonalization and derealization. OCD usually stems from fear. in my case, that fear is having depersonalization or derealization worse. I'm afraid to eat, if i see a mark on a plate or a fork i won't use it. This is because i think it has drugs in it or on it. Also, i constantly check my eyes in the mirror to make sure that im not high, even though i know im not. i have to look at myself the right way in the mirror so my eyes look ok before i can be ok. also, i have shortness of breath because i am afraid that i am breathing in weed or some other drug. if i smell something i panic and move away from it. This is all driving me fucking nuts. Just wanted to share my expierience and if anyone can relate. Maybe we can get a little discussion going on this topic. thanks


The only thing that broke my OCD was CBT and exposure therapy. I was afraid to drive due to fear of panic so my OCD presented itself in the form of constantly cleaning my car, or my house or whatever. It could not be clean enough bleach was my personal choice as I felt it killed everything in sight. I was afraid if I did not get help, I would go over the edge. I got help and fully recovered.


----------

